# Is German Shepherd/chihuahua cross possible?.



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I found this browsing petfinder today.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Nashua, NH | Josie

I'm trying to think ( without going into X rated language here) how this is physically possible. Mental images of a male chi being sketched out in an awkward position over a laying down female GSD. 

Anyhow cute pup IHO...Possibly because GSD is one of my favorite dogs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Anything is possible but it looks to me like this is a Chi mix with markings like a GSD so they just threw the shepherd part in there, LOL! Most shelters just throw something out there when they have no idea what the mix is, LOL!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG don't think that would be possible


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

It's possible but I agree with Yoshismom that this looks like a chihuahua mix with shepherd markings. Shelter workers often just throw out breeds when a dog doesn't look like one specific one, they will also put in breeds that are very appealing like chihuahuas and other small breeds to increase interest. 

I've seen known doberman/chihuahua mix pups. The doberman actually lay down for the chihuahua male. The owners said that they knew she was in heat but didn't really worry about it because of the size difference. Never underestimate the determination of intact females and males.


----------

